# Chainstay Protector help?



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

Kinda embarrassing but I thought I'd double check.
I need one of these for my Hardrock, I've done the measurements (8.2 x 1.5 inches) and was looking at getting a lizard skin: Lizard Skins Chainstay Protector at JensonUSA.com
So to those who bothered to answer this noob, I'm thinking a standard, yell at me if I'm wrong.
The main reason for this though is my bike, as shown in the attached pics by cables run in an annoying way. Will I be able to make it work without resorting to scissors?

Thanks guys


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, just slot the lizard skin under. Another easy way is to use an old inner tube as a chain stay protector. Works just as well and there is no extra cost.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/home-made-chainstay-guard-75231.html


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

you can cut a slot in Lizard Skin or Specialized chainstay protector, check out the Specialized protector under Gear/Componets/MTB Savers/Universal Neoprene Chainstay Protector, on the Specialized web site,

Specialized Bicycle Components : Universal Neoprene Chainstay Protector


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to your local hardware store and buy self-amalgamating tape (AKA self fusing tape). You can find it in the electrical section. It's a rubber tape which only sticks to itself, and once it sticks it fuses into one solid piece of rubber. You can use it to follow pretty much any contour. It's cheap, it's easy, and work extremely well.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

And in answer to your original question, no you won't be able to put a protector on there without resorting to scissors. At least not a commercially available "chainstay protector". You have to find some way of getting around the cable stop on the stay if you want full coverage. 

For a protector like the Lizard Skin, simply putting it on the stay over the cable and stop initially and marking the spot for the stop, then simply cutting a v notch in the protector at that spot will work. Then remove the cable and housing, install the protector and hook everything back up.

The others have made good suggestions as well. An old inner tube cut wrapped and zip tied in place works well, as does self amalgamating tape. Hockey stick tape works as well. Though it does leave adhesive behind when you remove it to change it out. 

Anyway, there are plenty of different ways to protect your stay. But you will have to resort to scissors if you want to run one of the aftermarket protectors like a lizard skin. 

Good Dirt


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I like "shark fin" protectors. There's a guy that sells a knock off for like $3 on Ebay. Nice, clean and helps keep the chain from getting sucked up.
But you can use electric tape, handle bar tape, or hockey stick tape if you're looking for colors. Heat shrink, or old inner tube if black works for ya. Think heat shrink is pretty damn durable and looks nice and neat once shrunk. There's also clear 3M protectors. IMO the Lizard skins are junk at any price.


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

Another vote for the self fusing electrical splicing tape. It really does work well. Thin enough that you should easily be able to wrap it without interfering with the cable yet durable enough to offer plenty of protection. It might be easier with the wheel off, but just tear off a long piece and slide it between the chain stay and cable, pull it so it stretches and start wrapping. The stuff just sticks to itself. If you screw up or don’t like the way it looks, it comes off easy so just tear it off and start over. For the price of that lizard skin you can buy a whole roll of tape so you will have way more than enough to work with.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I used 1" wide gorilla tape to wrap the chainstay on my GT. Has held up great and looks fine. Any 'duct tape' should work just as well.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I used 3m rubber splicing tape. SO awesome!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ProjectDan35 said:


> I used 3m rubber splicing tape. SO awesome!


That's 3M's self amalgamating tape.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is what the 3M Rubber Splicing tape looks like. It can be found for $2. It's been on for several months not and shows no signs of wear, and still looks great.


----------



## lone ranger nh (Oct 19, 2011)

if by "standard" you mean the size, no that is for steel frames. i'd go with jumbo on aluminum frames. road bike handlebar tape works ok. like some of the other suggestions also. you could put it on in front of the cable stop if it does not have a cut out slot. i believe it does. simply shift into easy(low) gear in the back and then click down going to hard(high) gears with out pedaling the bike. slacks cable, pull housing out of the stop. put on lizard skin. reinstall housing to cable stop. no need to disconect cable from the derailleur. hope this helps


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I normally use tennis racket handle wrap stuff, thing. It's light, cheap and does the job.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Use a piece of inner tube and wrap it with electrical tape.


----------



## ubado (Oct 5, 2011)

I had some extra roofing rubber EPDM (comes in a roll like roofing felt) ... it's a bit more durable than an innertube; but about the same. I wrapped both ends of the rubber with regular electrical tape for a cleaner look. Works like a champ!


----------



## Nick_Good (Jan 27, 2011)

I just use electrical tape. Cheap and easy.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i use old handlebar tape from a road bike and electrical tape the ends down securely. awesome and comes in a million colors.


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, giving the lizard skin a go with a few cut in mods to make it fit and if I'm not happy I've got plenty of things left to try. Thanks again!


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Go to your local hardware store and buy self-amalgamating tape (AKA self fusing tape). You can find it in the electrical section. It's a rubber tape which only sticks to itself, and once it sticks it fuses into one solid piece of rubber. You can use it to follow pretty much any contour. It's cheap, it's easy, and work extremely well.


This. It's VERY useful stuff, and makes a great protector...super easy to use and it looks decent.

Or, dealextreme.com has chainstay protectors for $1.68 shipped!


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

swingset said:


> This. It's VERY useful stuff, and makes a great protector...super easy to use and it looks decent.
> 
> Or, dealextreme.com has chainstay protectors for $1.68 shipped!


Will definately have to try this. 
Does dealextreme ship worldwide? I would like to get some of those for my friends.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Specialized03 said:


> Will definately have to try this.
> Does dealextreme ship worldwide? I would like to get some of those for my friends.


Yes they do, there's a list of countries that receive faster shipping IIRC, it's on their FAQ. It's cheap Chinese crap, by and large, but some stuff is worth it...these are.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

I've bought a lot of small stuff from dealextreme over the years (bike and non-bike). Shipping is slow but the prices are great and I've always been satisfied with the company. Some of the stuff is cheaply made. I just remember I paid less than a dollar for the item (including shipping) and I'm all happy again.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Crankskins offers this. Great product.


----------

